# 2001 Maxima wont shift out of park



## 17njensen (Mar 4, 2017)

I recently purchased a 01 Maxima and I continually have a problem where I cant shift out of park immediately. I try to shift and it feels like it is locked. Pressing on the brake makes a clicking noise too. I also unplugged the stop lamp switch and plugged it back in, which seemed like it made it better (but I could just be imagining it). I talked to a friend who happens to be a mechanic, who said that its most likely my neutral safety switch. Is there any other ideas on what it could be? I've read that it could just be that the previous owner could have spilled something sticky on it making the sensor not read correctly, which could make sense considering that it seems to shift quicker as the car is warmer. If anyone has an idea it would make things a lot better, I don't want to go spending hundreds and still not having the problem fixed.


----------

